# Getting around



## Lenochka (Apr 19, 2008)

Hi Listers,
I just arrived here on Saturday, although not permanent but for a 4 week business trip. Although I've been here, Mexico City, long time ago on holidays, I feel like I am complete new. Hence I am trying to find my way around. 

The first thing my colleagues at work mentioned is that I should NEVER EVER just hail down a taxi on the street as it would be very dangerous. They refered to the "express kidnappings" which apparently happen a lot.

I actually don't know if this is especially true for foreigners or if this also happens to locals. 

however, the basic question is - how do you get around when you go out, be it in the evening or for shopping ? I quite like to go out for some drinks into various clubs/bars, but in a city where I don't know my whereabouts, and according to the above mentioned warning I should never just enter a cab on the street, this does not feel like it would be advisable. That in itself I find very sad as I really would like to explore the city. 

Any comments/advice most appreciated

Many thanks in advance
Lenochka


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Lenochka said:


> Hi Listers,
> I just arrived here on Saturday, although not permanent but for a 4 week business trip. Although I've been here, Mexico City, long time ago on holidays, I feel like I am complete new. Hence I am trying to find my way around.
> 
> The first thing my colleagues at work mentioned is that I should NEVER EVER just hail down a taxi on the street as it would be very dangerous. They refered to the "express kidnappings" which apparently happen a lot.
> ...


Hailing Cabs in the street is a problem in Birmingham & London, England. My daughter never does it, she always phones her regular phone company

Discover where the registered cab stands are, or order a company from the phone book I guess or preferably one your work colleagues there use. Just make sure that when it comes to collect you it is definately the company that you phoned!!


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Stravinsky is right, the normal procedure in any country where this can be a problem is to call for a cab to come and pick you up. They should tell you the number of the cab, or give you its license plate number when you call. Someone suggested this to me: Make an arrangement with a friend to leave cab messages on each other's voice mail. Then when the cab arrives, in sight and hearing of the driver, leave a message with the time, departure point, destination, cab company, and cab number.


----------

